# Help with dometic rooftop ac



## M8john (Aug 25, 2015)

I am brand new here so hi everyone.  I need some wiring help with an a/c unit  I just bought an 09 Starcraft star stream  And the original owners had the rooftop a/c unit removed when they bought it new  Because it would not fit in their garage .  So I'm trying to reinstall it and I'm having trouble with the wiring to the t stat and maybe furnace .  Anything would help  Thanks


----------



## LEN (Aug 25, 2015)

Get the numbers off the AC unit and the search for the wiring diagram. Should not be real hard to pick up the wires that were droped. Should be 120 on top where it went and the wires for the T-stat, many used phone cabling four or six wire..

LEN


----------



## M8john (Aug 25, 2015)

I have tried that.  But I am able to get the 110   Just the t stat if throwing me  And good to hear someone else say the phone line


----------

